# I like this Portrait



## CrusaderFrank

Who's the artist?


----------



## TNHarley

Obama sitting in a jungle surrounded by Kenyan flowers. Whoda thunkit?


----------



## TheOldSchool

CrusaderFrank said:


> Who's the artist?


Kehinde Wiley


----------



## rightwinger

I am no art expert

But I think it sucks


----------



## BlackSand

rightwinger said:


> I am no art expert
> 
> But I think it sucks



Perhaps our tastes in art are a just a little too old school ... 

.


----------



## rightwinger

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am no art expert
> 
> But I think it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps our tastes in art are a just a little too old school ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I am more of a Norman Rockwell type


----------



## BlackSand

rightwinger said:


> I am more of a Norman Rockwell type



Norman Rockwell certainly had a way of capturing the essence of a subject with a brush.
All-in-all ... I think the President's portion of the portrait is fairly good ... I don't know what happened with the rest of the painting though ... 

.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It looks like a reference to his drug use.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> Obama sitting in a jungle surrounded by Kenyan flowers. Whoda thunkit?


Chicago and Hawaii flowers, as well.  All part of his history.
I like Michelle's a lot--the dress is very cool.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama sitting in a jungle surrounded by Kenyan flowers. Whoda thunkit?
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago and Hawaii flowers, as well.  All part of his history.
> I like Michelle's a lot--the dress is very cool.
Click to expand...

indeed. He sure knows how to pull off a dress


----------



## OldLady

"He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> View attachment 176203
> "He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.


michelle
Although im sure barrack could pull it off too


----------



## DrLove

OldLady said:


> View attachment 176203
> "He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.



It was nice to hear from & see Michelle & Barack earlier. They were quite the reminder of just how far we’ve fallen.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> View attachment 176203
> "He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.



Doesn't really look like Michelle, I wouldn't know it was her if she wasn't standing next to it


----------



## Tilly

OldLady said:


> View attachment 176203
> "He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.


Unfortunately it looks even less like her when she’s standing beside it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176203
> "He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really look like Michelle
Click to expand...


Portraits are impossibly difficult


----------



## ValerieYanez

CrusaderFrank said:


> Who's the artist?


Donald Trump


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176203
> "He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really look like Michelle, I wouldn't know it was her if she wasn't standing next to it
Click to expand...

It looks like one of her girls, doesn't it?  Very young.  Barack's isn't terribly flattering, but portraits, I hear, are not supposed to be exact renditions of the sitter.  If that's what they wanted, they'd just take a photo.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176203
> "He" who?  The artist was Amy Sherald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really look like Michelle, I wouldn't know it was her if she wasn't standing next to it
Click to expand...


Sam Stein said the same thing on Morning Joe today. It's a nice piece, but Michelle Obama? 

Not so much


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama sitting in a jungle surrounded by Kenyan flowers. Whoda thunkit?
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago and Hawaii flowers, as well.  All part of his history.
> I like Michelle's a lot--the dress is very cool.
Click to expand...



Knowing the reason makes it slightly less stupid, but it is still a crap portrait.


----------



## gipper

Tipsycatlover said:


> It looks like a reference to his drug use.


...and insanity.


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama sitting in a jungle surrounded by Kenyan flowers. Whoda thunkit?
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago and Hawaii flowers, as well.  All part of his history.
> I like Michelle's a lot--the dress is very cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the reason makes it slightly less stupid, but it is still a crap portrait.
Click to expand...

I wish it was more like this one....


----------



## Flash




----------



## Sunni Man

Obama's hands look grossly out of proportion in the painting.  

The whole painting makes me wonder if the artist was smoking crack when he painted the portrait.   ....


----------



## Flash




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Tipsycatlover said:


> It looks like a reference to his drug use.


*"May the Farce Be With You"*

BObi Wan Kenyobi


----------

